

Ask HN: Which framework should I use for a real-time modular dashboard? - bukka

I have the idea and the concept, I just cannot figure out which framework to go for. I did get into the basics of the most popular ones (AngularJS, BackboneJS), however I feel like I do not have enough knowledge to determine which one is more suitable for this project. Since I do not have enough time to go in-depth with all I will ask those who are experienced to help me decide.<p>The dashboard should:<p>- Display real time stats<p>- Be modular<p>- Be mobile friendly<p>Thanks for anyone willing to help.
======
citrik
I've been working on something similar, Here's the list of candidates I have
so far...

This was just posted but it has some useful info.
[http://chartio.com/blog/2013/08/informationdashboarddesign](http://chartio.com/blog/2013/08/informationdashboarddesign)

The D3 charting library has some really unusual diagrams that seem like they
would add an extra dimension to a dashboard.
[https://github.com/mbostock/d3/wiki/Gallery](https://github.com/mbostock/d3/wiki/Gallery)

Kibana 3 looks like it could be useful, It also led me to the Logstash library
which looks helpful. [http://three.kibana.org](http://three.kibana.org)

I've not built the system yet so I don't have much practical experience with
these libraries, but they seem like my leading candidates for the display side
of the project.

------
sidmitra
Take a look at
[http://shopify.github.io/dashing/](http://shopify.github.io/dashing/)

You might not even need to make one on your own, or at worst you can re-use a
lot of it for your use case. It uses batman.js i think.

Here's a demo:
[http://dashingdemo.herokuapp.com/sample](http://dashingdemo.herokuapp.com/sample)

~~~
bukka
I actually ran into this while doing some research. One thing that worries me
about using this framework is how much freedom would I get? I really need
custom widgets, such as chat, videos, images and many other types. Do you
think this will handle the large amount of custom code on top of it?

~~~
sidmitra
I don't see anything that would stop you from implementing it in that
framework. It does have a some users, and if shopify uses it then it must be
fairly stable and useful.

